# Re - FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Now Available on Microsoft Azure Marketplace



## Geezer (Jul 8, 2020)

FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE Now Available on Microsoft Azure Marketplace
					

The FreeBSD Azure Release Engineering Team is pleased to announce the availability of FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE on Microsoft Azure Marketplace.  https://bit.ly/FreeBSD-on-Azure  Please provide feedback and report issues to the freebsd-cloud@ mailing list...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Is there any difference in the version available at azure?


----------



## a6h (Jul 8, 2020)

As stated by Wiki: There's no _root_ account. You should use _sudo _for administration.


----------



## Mjölnir (Jul 8, 2020)

Beeing a notorious _MS-blamer_, I have to say _Chapeau!_ to the guys @ MS & the FreeBSD Azure team, as they did a lot of work in the past years to get FreeBSD well supported inside their _hyper-V_.


----------

